# Cherry Eye



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)

Any new or recent experiences with Cherry eye? Looks like the last thread was 2017.

My 15 week old just diagnosed yesterday. Vet downplayed and said he would fix during spaying.

We are paranoid about any illness just having lost our 18 month old female to Menego Encephalitis.
Any encouragement or info would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have no advice but so sorry to hear about this and your other dog. I wish you the very best in correcting this situation.


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

Well, I am new to the breed so I have no personal experience. What I have heard about it is that it can be from a weakness in that area of the eye and also an improper grooming related issue (as in tugging at the inner corner of the eye while combing). That in itself has made me super cautious, maybe even a bit paranoid! Just ask my hubby! LOL 

While cherry eye is always listed as a common problem in the breed, one does not read about many personal experiences with it. Although the surgery is supposedly minor and heals readily. Yet I have read it can happen again.

In any case, I hope things turned out well for your precious little one. I am interested to know (if you get back here to read this!).


----------



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)

Our female Rio had surgery to remove the cherry eye from both eyes 6+ months ago. It appeared around 4 months old. She is now 9 months old. She seems to have some dryness. We put in plain lubricating eye drops twice a day. She doesn't mind the drops at all. We do wipe her eyes daily as she produces a thick white mucous. All in all, we are pleased and don't mind a little extra maintanence to keep her comfortable. We believe having the surgery was the right decision.


----------



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)

something I did wrong posted my response as a new thread. Look for it. I'm sorry.


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

Sailor12/25 said:


> Our female Rio had surgery to remove the cherry eye from both eyes 6+ months ago. It appeared around 4 months old. She is now 9 months old. She seems to have some dryness. We put in plain lubricating eye drops twice a day. She doesn't mind the drops at all. We do wipe her eyes daily as she produces a thick white mucous. All in all, we are pleased and don't mind a little extra maintanence to keep her comfortable. We believe having the surgery was the right decision.


Good to know! Glad to hear she is doing well. :smile2: Did it take long for the eye to heal up?


----------



## Jasmine's Mom (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks for this info! My 3-yr-old is experiencing possible cherry eye. Vet said not bad enough for surgery... I am now wondering if I aided in this condition through improper grooming. I use a "fine-tooth comb" on her face, and possibly pull under eyes too much???


----------



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)

No not at all. She seemed fine and healed in a few short days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for this info! My 3-yr-old is experiencing possible cherry eye. Vet said not bad enough for surgery... I am now wondering if I aided in this condition through improper grooming. I use a "fine-tooth comb" on her face, and possibly pull under eyes too much???


I know we are in the midst of the Corona Virus shut-down, and it is certainly not an "emergency". But when things open up, I would get a second opinion. My understanding is that cherry eye, if not treated, can lead to worse eye problems down the road. That said, I do NOT think that you caused it by grooming her face! It just happens in some dogs. It isn't that big a deal, and the surgery to repair it is, literally, a nip and a tuck. But I., personally, would not leave it. (long term... as I said, it is NOT an emergency. It's FINE to wait until we are past this stay at home crisis!!!)


----------



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)

That actually looks very similar to how our Rio's looked. She was much younger, at just 3 months. I have heard that theory about grooming, but in our case with such a young puppy, grooming was not the culprit. I seriously doubt if you have caused the issue. Don't be afraid of the surgery, but have a Vet who is comfortable with doing so. My Vet was not comfortable doing the surgery, so we went back to our breeder and used her Vet. Couldn't be happier with the out come. She was in and out in no time, and we brought her home same day. She did have both eyes done. Gee, I guess it has been nearly a year. Doing great, no signs of reoccurrence. If you have read my previous posts, you will see that the only thing we do is administer plain lubricating eye drops a couple times of day, or when necessary. She doesn't mind the drops at all. Good Luck! Stay well!


----------



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sailor12/25 said:


> That actually looks very similar to how our Rio's looked. She was much younger, at just 3 months. I have heard that theory about grooming, but in our case with such a young puppy, grooming was not the culprit. I seriously doubt if you have caused the issue. Don't be afraid of the surgery, but have a Vet who is comfortable with doing so. My Vet was not comfortable doing the surgery, so we went back to our breeder and used her Vet. Couldn't be happier with the out come. She was in and out in no time, and we brought her home same day. She did have both eyes done. Gee, I guess it has been nearly a year. Doing great, no signs of reoccurrence. If you have read my previous posts, you will see that the only thing we do is administer plain lubricating eye drops a couple times of day, or when necessary. She doesn't mind the drops at all. Good Luck! Stay well!


Even that, from what I've heard, both from friends with dogs who have had the most often recommended surgery (which tucks the working tear duct back into position, where it continues to work normally) and several veterinarian friends, including one who is also a Havanese breeder, using eye drops long-term after chreey eye surgery is NOT typical. Normally there is no lasting problem. The dog goes on its merry way with no problems at all. The whole point of the procedure (aside from the cosmetic one, of course) is that it prevents problems with the duct, and dry eye problems in the future.


----------



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)

Being respectful of all Vets and their difference of opinion. Our Rio had the cherry eye removed, not stitched and tucked. The lubricating drops are not necessary, just purely our choice for comfort level for our dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Which is why second opinions are always a good idea. There may be a specific reason why a particular procedure makes sense for a specific dog.


----------



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)

I agree! Stay well!


----------

